# Ridgeback Voyage



## rich p (31 Mar 2009)

A friend of mine has just phoned to say that he's thinking of getting one of these and did I have an opinion.

http://www.ukbikesdepot.com/products.php?plid=m18b3s163p2329&rs=gb

It doesn't look too bad but 2 things strike me. One, that it is listed as a hybrid in Evans Online Shop rather than a tourer and 
Two, the shifters are these - Shimano 2200 Dual Control STI of which I know nothing. Are they inferior to Sora?

Any ideas or advice welcomed.


----------



## MajorMantra (31 Mar 2009)

2200 is a step below Sora:

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/road/2200.html

Ridgeback do some very nice bikes and no doubt this one is decent, but I do think it's a little pricey for the spec. There are lots of really nice 531 framed tourers in circulation that can be picked up for far, far less money. They won't have STIs but on the other hand they will likely be more reliable if they have decent downtube shifters.

Matthew


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> 2200 is a step below Sora:
> 
> http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/road/2200.html
> 
> ...




Have you seen the prices of Galaxy's these days - £1200. No way would he (or me,for that matter) want downtube shifters on a tourer. He wants a new bike or a secondhand Galaxy maybe. When I bought my Ultra Galaxy a couple of years ago it was £999. The Edinburgh Coop tourer has shot up in price too.


----------



## MajorMantra (31 Mar 2009)

rich p said:


> Have you seen the prices of Galaxy's these days - £1200. No way would he (or me,for that matter) want downtube shifters on a tourer. He wants a new bike or a secondhand Galaxy maybe. When I bought my Ultra Galaxy a couple of years ago it was £999. The Edinburgh Coop tourer has shot up in price too.



True, but over £600 for something with 2200 shifters just seems wrong. Anyway, STIs have been around for almost 2 decades so there should be plenty of used tourers with them around.

Matthew


----------



## New Horizon (31 Mar 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> True, but over £600 for something with 2200 shifters just seems wrong. Anyway, STIs have been around for almost 2 decades so there should be plenty of used tourers with them around.
> Matthew


Might seem wrong, but we're going to have to get used to it - see Dawes prices for similar bonkers price rises. My mate bought a new Ridgeback Panorama last year for £725, the same bike is now £1200. It’s the yen/dollar/euro/material shortage/take your pick ... the VAT cut didn't really get on top of it, did it ...?


----------



## MichaelM (31 Mar 2009)

There's a (not so) LBS up this way doing the 2009 Voyage for £599 and the 2008 version for £549.

It all very well claiming there are plenty of cheap 531 bikes going - it's finding one in your size when you're looking to buy that's the problem!


----------



## punkypossum (31 Mar 2009)

Spoke to an LBS owner last week, he said everybody is moaning about the '09 prices, but apparently the increase is nothing to what they expect for 2010!


----------



## oxford_guy (1 Apr 2009)

If its any help, my girlfriend's got a Ridgeback Voyage and loves it! I've had a go on the bike too and it rides very nicely, and seems good quality. I think for the price it would be hard to find a better tourer. My Hewitt Cheviot SE tourer feels nicer and smoother, and the gearing is perhaps more suited to a tourer, but it was more than twice the price!


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2009)

Thanks y'all. The price hike might be a killer for some potential buyers especially if PP is right about next year.
Oxford Guy, any idea why it is listed as a hybrid or tourer/audax? Can you see a problem if it was loaded front and back?


----------



## New Horizon (1 Apr 2009)

rich p said:


> The Edinburgh Coop tourer has shot up in price too.



Just had a look on their web site and I see they're now listing the Revolution Country Traveller '09 at £499, which, in the light of other price rises discussed, seems something of a bargain!


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2009)

New Horizon said:


> Just had a look on their web site and I see they're now listing the Revolution Country Traveller '09 at £499, which, in the light of other price rises discussed, seems something of a bargain!



Hmmm, are you sure. I noticed some time ago that it had gone up

this one?


----------



## MajorMantra (1 Apr 2009)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, are you sure. I noticed some time ago that it had gone up
> 
> this one?



This one.

Matthew


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> This one.
> 
> Matthew



Ah, ok. I was looking at the 'superior' model. Thanks, I'll forward those links to my chum and leave it up to him. I don't want to be blamed later for pushing one .
Cheers


----------



## Enso108 (1 Apr 2009)

I've got a Ridgeback Element, the build quality is good, I would recommend them although it's a bit on the heavy side.


----------



## oxford_guy (1 Apr 2009)

rich p said:


> Thanks y'all. The price hike might be a killer for some potential buyers especially if PP is right about next year.
> Oxford Guy, any idea why it is listed as a hybrid or tourer/audax? Can you see a problem if it was loaded front and back?



Nope, its definitely it tourer!


----------

